# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [D3 BOT] Open Beta Free - Stable And Easiest To Use With High Productivity

## timber2000

Get it: Rush4x Forum


Best Free D3 BOT 

Works With D3 V.1.0.7 

*Features of the Rush4x Bot for Diablo III*

Custom Skill BuildsCustom Loot/Stash/Salvage/Sell/Store RulesSupport Any Game Client LanguageAttacks monsters and breakables using available skills.Opens doors, chests, and manipulates environment objects.Uses health potions and health globes as needed.Auto-identify items, loot drops, sell junks, salvage, stash legendary or set items;Be able to cross various mobs;Be able to evade from molten explosion, arcane enchanted, frozen, plague, desecrator and so on while looting coins;Navigates the world intelligently with no preconfiguration, no need to record path or waypoints;Supports auto-login, resume game, leave game, offline re-login, auto selecting ACT and quest;Visually displays the actions of the bot.Applied anti-warden technology, hard to detect;Adopts long-time farming round, avoid Blizzard punishment due to "Too Much Game Instance";Memory-based reading technology, fast, effective, being able to run back-end;Could run multiple Diablo III game clients on one PC, only limited by PC performance;Works for any class;Supports online patch;Easy to use, works with very little to no configuration;Plentiful, productive farming profiles for gold yield;Full access to new features as they are added.Predifine farm schedule as you like.Updated within 24 hours for most game updates.Supports All Server Regions,but currently game client is limited in English version;FREE lifetime updates with purchase.

----------


## Thaadevil

Anyone tried it?

----------


## coreblood

Just tried, works better than expected.

----------


## flyyy

downloaded and scanned with several virus scans and nothing returned back so ill give it a shot

----------


## sunblood

What areas does this bot support?

----------


## businessman

Can this ot level your character to level 60?
If so how fast? How much user interaction is needed? And can it unlock the entire game from act1 to act4?

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## storzo

What is in step 2 user name and password????

----------


## flyyy

just leave it blank and press "ok" lol

also I played with the bot a little bit and it works smoothly it's just very very slow compared to the old immortal bot but hey what can you expect it's been out for less than a day  :Smile: 

overall good work so far ty<3

----------


## Soft

its only works in NM ? or can it play hell/inferno too ?

----------


## Paiiin

Scanned with Kaspersky Internet Security, came out clean, I manually logged in just in case though.

----------


## sunblood

Tried for a little bit and it's surprisingly well put together. I'm looking forward to a full release.

-It will run in any difficulty, just set your difficulty before you start the bot. The AI is not (yet) good enough for Inferno but my Monk cleared Hell without issues.
-It picks up all Rares, Gold, and Globes and ignores everything else. If the inventory is two slots from full it will port to town, ID everything, and sell it all off.
-The pathfinding is pretty damn good. Occasionally gets stuck on stairs and the first Sin Heart.
-Skills are not set-in-stone. I had some success swapping out my skills for more useful ones. It never hit the Mantra button (4) though.

I don't know how detectable this bot is, though. It definitely hooks into the game in some fashion as it does not control the mouse and can run in the background.

----------


## Soft

It's very nice! awesome is u can run it in the background, and it works fine!

----------


## timber2000

> What areas does this bot support?


All areas but game client limited in English language.

----------


## timber2000

> Can this ot level your character to level 60?
> If so how fast? How much user interaction is needed? And can it unlock the entire game from act1 to act4?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


New profile special for lvl up will be released in the near feature (including paragon level ), current profile is best for farming gold, still you can use it to lvl up from 50 to 60 or higher, it's not optimized but much faster than did it manually.

----------


## timber2000

> What is in step 2 user name and password????


Click [FORUM] button in the main window to register a new forum account ,that's also your BOT account.

----------


## jakkle44

> Click [FORUM] button in the main window to register a new forum account ,that's also your BOT account.




keeps saying input task name.... but the drop down doesn't let me select anything 

any advice?

----------


## sunblood

> keeps saying input task name.... but the drop down doesn't let me select anything 
> 
> any advice?


Type your own.

----------


## jakkle44

thanks, closed it and reopened and it let me input it.

Wasn't letting me type in the box.

Thanks guys, testing now and will reply tomorrow.

Edit: when Dc'd it doesn't log back into game... (i don't mean completely out of D3.. i mean back to the AH window/char select)

----------


## mrobb2

Can i Use this to farm Leoric signet?

----------


## AnNyeong

It gives me 1.5k latency and lag the HELL out making it basically impossible to work.

----------


## timber2000

> It gives me 1.5k latency and lag the HELL out making it basically impossible to work.


Hi AnNyeong, is your IP area belongs to Asia? If it's that case, simple use VPN to bridge it, since the server located in North America.

----------


## jakkle44

latency was just the servers having problems

----------


## mrobb2

can I got set item 63 (zunimasa marrow, imortal king reign, witching hour , etc) from act 1 inferno?

----------


## sunblood

> can I got set item 63 (zunimasa marrow, imortal king reign, witching hour , etc) from act 1 inferno?


You can get any item (level 53+) in A1 Inferno except for high level crafting recipes.
In 1.0.5 if you're using at least Monster Power 1, you can get any item (level 58+).

----------


## Blant

> You can get any item (level 53+) in A1 Inferno except for high level crafting recipes.
> In 1.0.5 if you're using at least Monster Power 1, you can get any item (level 58+).


haha not true, ilvl63 legendary and set are A3-4 only.

----------


## coreblood

Now I can farm with my BAR in inferno mode after the newest patch, amazing !

----------


## kewbi

Legit bot. I wish I could choose what items it saves and what it salvages or sells etc, but its new so I'll give it time, Thanks!

----------


## Nipsi007

My bot just enter the game, move little bit and leave the game. Any suggestion?

----------


## SilentKille

Woke up this morning and I got banned for using this bot. I have been using DB for months upon months without any banned or anything. I ran this bot for 2 days, 9hrs a day ( over night ). This bot fuking blows. Detectable as ****. Shit program, Shit programmer. Should of just stick with DB but, nope i thought i give this a try. Worst fuking idea ever. Well, have fun getting banned for using this. Also, This bot kind of blows. IT doesnt pick up everything and get stuck sometimes. FAIL, Stop making this shit bot while ur ahead.

----------


## Found

> Woke up this morning and I got banned for using this bot. I have been using DB for months upon months without any banned or anything. I ran this bot for 2 days, 9hrs a day ( over night ). This bot fuking blows. Detectable as ****. Shit program, Shit programmer. Should of just stick with DB but, nope i thought i give this a try. Worst fuking idea ever. Well, have fun getting banned for using this. Also, This bot kind of blows. IT doesnt pick up everything and get stuck sometimes. FAIL, Stop making this shit bot while ur ahead.


Lol, okay.. just complain about getting banned from botting.. Jesus, people like you make me laugh. Do you not understand by botting you put yourself at risk of being banned? Don't criticize the devs work, You're allowed to voice your opinion, of course.. Doesn't mean that post was called for. Calm down..

----------


## sunblood

> Woke up this morning and I got banned for using this bot. I have been using DB for months upon months without any banned or anything. I ran this bot for 2 days, 9hrs a day ( over night ). This bot fuking blows. Detectable as ****. Shit program, Shit programmer. Should of just stick with DB but, nope i thought i give this a try. Worst fuking idea ever. Well, have fun getting banned for using this. Also, This bot kind of blows. IT doesnt pick up everything and get stuck sometimes. FAIL, Stop making this shit bot while ur ahead.


Anecdotal, but I've run the bot on and off for a few days and haven't been banned. Never ran it for nine hours straight though.

----------


## Found

I ran mine from the second I went to bed until I got home from work (1:30 am - 6:45 pm) and I still havent been banned.. 4 days in a row

----------


## SilentKille

It ok. I do understand running bot can get me banned. Im just saying i should of just kept with DB and not try this one. It all good, good beta someday it could be a great bot.

----------


## coreblood

> It ok. I do understand running bot can get me banned. Im just saying i should of just kept with DB and not try this one. It all good, good beta someday it could be a great bot.


Hi dude, I've used many kinds of bot for years, I believe game company never bans a gamer for botting just for a while, they ban users due to historical data analysis, or you got reported by some others. If your account historical data gets the bottom line of outstanding suspicious level, you'll be banned since game company has got enough evidence. If you are reported by some others, you'll probably be banned for fair play sake. In D3, my opinion is never join general chatting when botting, never keep running bot lasting 7x24 hours.

----------


## Nipsi007

Edit--Edit

----------


## Silentino

I can't select a profile. It just wont get selected.

----------


## calvinpros

Does this work for MAC?

----------


## timber2000

> I can't select a profile. It just wont get selected.


Hi Silentino, what kind of Windows you're using ? Win 7 home basic / Win XP / Win Vista / Win7 Ultimate etc... 

You can follow our tutorial to check it:
http://184.168.69.130/tutorials.aspx

----------


## timber2000

> Does this work for MAC?


Sorry it only works on Windows XP / VISTA / 7 / Server 32bit and 64 bit systems.

----------


## AnNyeong

> Hi AnNyeong, is your IP area belongs to Asia? If it's that case, simple use VPN to bridge it, since the server located in North America.


Nope, I'm in Canada, East coast.

----------


## coreblood

> My bot just enter the game, move little bit and leave the game. Any suggestion?


The bot only supports English game client.

----------


## aznshorto

First off, I really appreciate your work; Rush4x is amazing. I was just wondering between ACT371 and ACT373, which would you recommend as the safest run?

----------


## timber2000

> First off, I really appreciate your work; Rush4x is amazing. I was just wondering between ACT371 and ACT373, which would you recommend as the safest run?


ACT373 yields more coins by 30% each day.
ACT371 lasts longer time than ACT373 does, which in turn should be safer than ACT373 if you take into account that Blz limits game instance number during a period.

Many D3 bots ever farmed "Dank Cellar", it's rather productive location and rather short round profile, rather dangerous for account ban.
We have to figure out tradeoff between account security and coins yield.

----------


## scottkaz

Hello,

I don't know if this is the right place to post it but is it possible to have a timer set?
Such as, if I set the timer for 4 hours. The bot will run for 4 hours, but then closes the game once it's done and remains idle after. I think users would appreciate it.

Right now, I have an autoit script that closes the bot and the game.

Thanks and keep up the good work!

edit: I've also noticed a few times the bot gets stuck as it tries to pick up gold but somehow it's being blocked by say a shrine. Is there some measure to deal with it? Such as, give up on retrieving an item after X amount of attempts? In the log, all I see is it's trying to retrieve the same gold nonstop. Thanks!

----------


## Jhatch5561

Fantastic bot, ran for 4 hours straight last night with no issues...doing act 1 inferno runs on my monk works pretty damn good. I appreciate the work you've done...i think most of us are already fairly impressed!

+ rep

Im sure some of these things have been discussed but ass a "tester" i feel i should put in my 2 cent of what I would love to added to the bot..Loot tracker like D3 item tracker, pretty much something similiar to the one posted. Timer to turn bot off/on? (would be cool if i could i get it to run 4 hours here, 4 hours there for those long days at work. A little bit more customization with each class/profile through ini or interface. Optional sound for when legendary/sets drop. 

I really only noticed 1 issue and it was the fact the bot searched for the watchtower and it was there, it went inside and left...not sure why.

 :Smile:

----------


## Deject3d

after the latest auto update (oct 4) the bot no longer vendors items correctly for me. it walks to the vendor, repairs, sells no items, then stashes all of the items. at least on the WD inferno farm profile.

would like to see more customization in regards to what loot needs to be picked up, whether or not to ignore clicking on corpses, etc.

overall good bot so far.

----------


## timber2000

> after the latest auto update (oct 4) the bot no longer vendors items correctly for me. it walks to the vendor, repairs, sells no items, then stashes all of the items. at least on the WD inferno farm profile.
> 
> would like to see more customization in regards to what loot needs to be picked up, whether or not to ignore clicking on corpses, etc.
> 
> overall good bot so far.


This bug has been fixed right now, update your bot buddy.

----------


## Deject3d

> This bug has been fixed right now, update your bot buddy.


the bug has indeed been fixed, tyvm.

feedback:

- i have run into some problems with the "cemetary of the forsaken" waypoint using farm_wd_act1_inferno. most times character gets stuck, inefficient paths are taken, sometimes my character teleport back to tristram for no reason. i get stuck in this corner almost every time - http://i46.tinypic.com/122eyj8.png - it fixes itself, but it is waste of time.

- the evasive maneuvers could stand to be a bit more reliable. dodging dangerous objects like arcane sentry seems to only work well if there are no monsters around. many times i fight an elite and then die because of standing in arcane sentry or poison or desecrator, etc. dodging objects should be higher priority than attacking monster. biggest problem is "molten" elites - character stands in the fire and dies almost each time.

- many times there will be health globes that are within the pickup range but are not picked up until the character moves - and the character will sit there attacking monster before picking up health globe, even if character is very injured. moving slightly between attack animations just to pick up health globes would be nice feature.

- sometimes the bot will decide to walk very far away from a rare item to go click on a corpse or chest, then not go back to pick up the rare item. it does not happen often.

- the build given for farm_wd_act1_inferno is not as efficient as it can be. act 1 is very easy with a LoH of 600 or greater and ~500 resist all. with the life on hit, the build can be modified to be much more offensive: http://i47.tinypic.com/2qs066q.jpg - this build works just fine with the built in profile. the build provided with the bot on the profile information page should be used if the character has no life on hit or requires very much defense. note that my build and the built in build are verrrry effective with 20+ pickup radius because of the cooldown lowering of Grave Injustice. it would be nice to see that information on the profile info page - the item "Thing of the Deep" is very effective in this case.

thank you for open beta

----------


## timber2000

> the bug has indeed been fixed, tyvm.
> 
> feedback:
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot buddy, it really helps.

----------


## Deject3d

> Thanks a lot buddy, it really helps.


if you have a profile making tool or any additional profile customization i am interested in testing to provide feedback.

your bot handles map navigation and combat very well. a basic profile that walks around chosen low level maps and just kills/loot monster would be very appreciated. i would like to level a barbarian  :Smile: 

i tried to use barbarian_inferno profile on a level 10 barbarian with only a few act 1 areas unlocked and your bot did not gracefully fail. sometimes it would just wander around tristram, sometimes it would just walk around the map killing things (good!). very strict profiles are no fun - but if you plan on staying strict and not releasing any profile making tool, then bot should definitely give an error if it cannot reach an area because it is not unlocked. i just want it to walk around killing things for me to afk level  :Smile:

----------


## timber2000

> if you have a profile making tool or any additional profile customization i am interested in testing to provide feedback.
> 
> your bot handles map navigation and combat very well. a basic profile that walks around chosen low level maps and just kills/loot monster would be very appreciated. i would like to level a barbarian 
> 
> ...


Yes we have plan to open some options in profile, and try to make it simple.

----------


## xxsweghostxx

Im running it right now and i must say im impressed. Going to keep using this! Thanks

----------


## Nmiller007

Had to come on and say awesome job on a so far, great running bot. This thing is running so well and I thank you! Any plans to complete runs for act 2 and 4? I am not fully comfy with running it on 3 just yet and act 1 I am face rolling lol. Thanks again though, awesome job!

----------


## stanshch

first off +rep. This program is very sophisticated and i am super impressed. Been running ACT3 hell with my demon hunter. It is smart enough to dodge molten explosions, plagues, etc. The only problem i sometimes run into is D3 crashing. Other then that it would be nice to have an A1 inferno farming profile for DH. Great bot!

----------


## coreblood

I love the new task schedule function.

----------


## Deject3d

bot is crashing frequently with last update

----------


## KeiferxizGOD

Is there a limit to the number of chars per account?

----------


## Stormreaver

I gave this program a try on my VM machine. After installing the required files, and setting up the program, I kept getting stuck on this error:
Waiting For Game Client Handle Shaking...


Also 2 more concerns:

- Is there a way to connect to your servers with a domain name rather than a numeric IP which are blocked here?
- The program interface keeps bugging out with random white color that blocks the text.

----------


## timber2000

> I gave this program a try on my VM machine. After installing the required files, and setting up the program, I kept getting stuck on this error:
> Waiting For Game Client Handle Shaking...
> 
> 
> Also 2 more concerns:
> 
> - Is there a way to connect to your servers with a domain name rather than a numeric IP which are blocked here?
> - The program interface keeps bugging out with random white color that blocks the text.


I'll test it in VM too in these days, but it seems your system is not installed necessory directx component/driver.

You can goto TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL to make a domain name like link to our server, instead of input ip directly.

----------


## Stormreaver

Thanks you for the reply.

I tried the same configuration on my main machine and the program worked fine! The problem is the bot is not working on my VM.
When I start the task, the Diablo game logo actually appears but the game never launches and the bot is stuck on this error which is blinking in the task bar:
*Waiting For Game Client Handle Shaking...*

PS: The game launches and works fine without the bot.


*Please note that my VM already has the following installed:*
- VMWare Workstation 9.0 with VMWare Tools.
- WinXP SP3
- Windows Installer v4.5
- Microsoft Visual C++ 2010.
- DotNET Framework v3.5 SP1
- DotNET Framework v4.0
- DirectX v9.0c (June 2010 v9.29.1974)


As for the other 2 concerns:

- TinyURL and similar services only mask the real Address/IP. Your main website is actually blocked by ISP here because it is a numeric IP, and I have to use a VPN just to open your website. Not only that but because of the block, the program itself cannot connect with your servers to update, and keeps failing to connect (error: Server not ready), unless I use a VPN to launch it. That is why I asked if you have a regular domain name.

- I updated all the components required for the bot, but I still get those random white boxes in the software on my VM.

----------


## weveo

Thank you,

Works well especially for a beta. Good job looking forward to new updates

peace and chicken grease

----------


## sejuice

It works well but it just keeps exiting the game and im not putting in my login details, so useless for me. Thanks anyway.

----------


## Crounen

> It works well but it just keeps exiting the game and im not putting in my login details, so useless for me. Thanks anyway.


im having the same issue; except it isnt working so well for me. the bot warps to festering woods; and then basicly runs straight to warriors rest; after killing everything inside of warriors rest it exits the game.

----------


## timber2000

> im having the same issue; except it isnt working so well for me. the bot warps to festering woods; and then basicly runs straight to warriors rest; after killing everything inside of warriors rest it exits the game.


Most users don't have such issues, but we're working on it and definitely will improve it.

----------


## projex

> Most users don't have such issues, but we're working on it and definitely will improve it.


Just wondering if this bot picks up legs and set items for us. Also, what mechanics have you implemented to tackle some warden issues?

PS: This is working exceptionally well, fingers crossed won't be banned for a while. Have you guys worked out the pricing yet?

----------


## geordieke

is this a risk for ban if i only use it for 1 or 2 hours a day ?

----------


## Jaladhjin

having it on your computer is a risk for ban..

the only thing that's ever safe is playing the game legitimately ;-)

----------


## ultramegaman963

will definitely buy this when it comes out. a must for you haters of grinding. i applaud the programmers. good job. keep up the good work. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ultramegaman963

you also shouldnt run the same bot for 9 hours straight man. its a little obvious when a bot is doing the same shit for 9 hours. especially at night. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## MiyokoC

thanks for this amazing tool !

----------


## crollax

guyz one question i use this bot and it works soo soo well i have 2 question

1. if i put this bot start from act1 quest 5. for example it starts and it move till act4. clear or when it finish act1 its automaticly enter again quest what u choosed at the begging?

2. my question is im using monk class and it doesnt opening my mantra my buff and sweeping wind could we fix it somehow or should i change my skills place i mean numbers?

----------


## zoubiey

Works great for, been running it for like a week total.
Saw that the newest act 2 scripts is a little bit bugged in the city. It gets stuck when it suppose to open the stash.

----------


## timber2000

> guyz one question i use this bot and it works soo soo well i have 2 question
> 
> 1. if i put this bot start from act1 quest 5. for example it starts and it move till act4. clear or when it finish act1 its automaticly enter again quest what u choosed at the begging?
> 
> 2. my question is im using monk class and it doesnt opening my mantra my buff and sweeping wind could we fix it somehow or should i change my skills place i mean numbers?


- 1. bot chooses quest randomly to keep your account more safer.
- 2. we'll open skill options in the near future, stay with our continuing updates.

----------


## Deject3d

after about 10 minutes of botting while minimized, if i open the game and do something like click on the inventory, the game will say "You are no longer away."

should probably be fixed.

----------


## rsx1212

> is this a risk for ban if i only use it for 1 or 2 hours a day ?


Botting is illegal on Blizzard's watch. It doesn't matter whether if you bot for a minute or 10 hours. If blizzard catches you botting when you are, you will be banned. There will always be the risk of getting ban. It just depends on how you bot and your luck. I think I can speak for most of "us" bot users that we'll ready to face the consequences. If you believe that you'll curl up and cry when you get banned then you definitely shouldn't use bots. Good luck.

----------


## rsx1212

> after about 10 minutes of botting while minimized, if i open the game and do something like click on the inventory, the game will say "You are no longer away."
> 
> should probably be fixed.


As suggested by the bot maker, do not run the bot while having Diablo 3 minimized. Blizzard is using new tactics to detect botters. This is not something the maker can fix.

----------


## Deject3d

> As suggested by the bot maker, do not run the bot while having Diablo 3 minimized. Blizzard is using new tactics to detect botters. This is not something the maker can fix.


it doesn't have to be minimized for this to happen, i'm not sure why i worded it as such.

----------


## Deject3d

i'm having a lot of problems with the bot sitting idle while in the middle of a fight. using WD act 1 inferno profile, the bot will attack and kill trash just fine, but when it comes to an elite with a lot of health, it will attack for a bit and then simply stop attacking for an extended period of time and do absolutely nothing. i do not notice any specific trigger besides a long fight; this issue gets me killed just about every time.

attempting to farm anything higher than paragon 1 on inferno act 1 is very slow with lots of deaths because of this. i have 40k dps, 3k armor, 600 all resist, 300 LoH.

----------


## yariv

have some probelm , while clicking ok im getting error msg , USername is empty

what should i do?

----------


## aftennon

> The bot only supports English game client.


but English must be US or EU ?

----------


## vargass

is in open beta? cuz i cant use it with out recharge :/

----------


## timber2000

> is in open beta? cuz i cant use it with out recharge :/


Now it's free, simply register a forum account ( also is your bot account ) then you can use it, no need to recharge.

----------


## gee07

Go to there forums and read everyone is getting banned for using this junk. I lost both of my accounts and I have botted since the start no issues. I should of waited until respawn updated there bot.

----------


## Midruu

Great bot! Been farming with my barbarian for a few hours now and its doing great on the inferno act 1 farming! Great bot and no problems so far!

----------


## zoubiey

Great bot! Sucks that I just got banned but that's just my fault  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Anyway, will be back when I bought a new license!

----------


## Deject3d

i have not been banned, and i botted a _lot_

i suppose warden can now detect it; so do not run it.

----------


## newwt

The only problem I having with this bot is after a few mins it just sits idle. It will work great for 2-5 mins and then just stop. I've tried different Barb profiles and same problem.

----------


## vargass

> Now it's free, simply register a forum account ( also is your bot account ) then you can use it, no need to recharge.


thanks  :Smile: , nice bot hehe, now i need to kno how to put the D3 in a very little screen, i put it in windows mode but i cant make it smaller

----------


## BadAssStang

Works Great but the current patch has been banning a lot of people using this me, my brother, and friend all got banned. and we don't use it day in to day out. but hey at least we have toys r us to get new account for 10 bucks!!!  :Cool:

----------


## krkiss

I just updated the bot, with the new stealth injection update, and now my AV pops up a msg saying that boot.dll is infected with '[email protected]' ALERT!!
What is this????

----------


## Nmiller007

> Works Great but the current patch has been banning a lot of people using this me, my brother, and friend all got banned. and we don't use it day in to day out. but hey at least we have toys r us to get new account for 10 bucks!!!


Yeah I just got the ban hammer too  :Frown:  oh well, its a chance we take. Does Toys R' Us still have this going on?! Checked their website and couldn't find anything

----------


## timber2000

> I just updated the bot, with the new stealth injection update, and now my AV pops up a msg saying that boot.dll is infected with '[email protected]' ALERT!!
> What is this????


It's accidental alarm by some anti-virus software since we used some high level mutation code to hide our module in game, but it's only restricted in ver.1.3.3.201, now it's been updated to ver.1.3.4.220, and I believe it's been solved if you update it.

----------


## lennietr2004

I cannot make it work on Vista, it stops working.

----------


## mayainverse

just wondering if you say have a main account with all your mains gear and gold and such. and say you make a new account to bot on will you be banned with both accounts if you never bot on the main?

----------


## altdiablo

Launcher has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.

i got this shjt

----------


## timber2000

> Launcher has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> i got this shjt


Usually this related with improper installation of .net framework. Make sure you have installed .net framework 3.5 sp1 or higher version.

----------


## timber2000

> I cannot make it work on Vista, it stops working.


Make sure you've turned off UAC, and run rush4x's all exe file with Administrator's privilege.

----------


## traphouse

> Woke up this morning and I got banned for using this bot. I have been using DB for months upon months without any banned or anything. I ran this bot for 2 days, 9hrs a day ( over night ). This bot fuking blows. Detectable as ****. Shit program, Shit programmer. Should of just stick with DB but, nope i thought i give this a try. Worst fuking idea ever. Well, have fun getting banned for using this. Also, This bot kind of blows. IT doesnt pick up everything and get stuck sometimes. FAIL, Stop making this shit bot while ur ahead.


Judging from this post. You got banned for using DB like a douche for "months upon months" If you were doing so well with DB, why did you try something in BETA that is obviously not as established? Can't cure stupid.

----------


## emjot

I gets message that it cannot connect to server after starting a task.

----------


## Nystrom

> I gets message that it cannot connect to server after starting a task.


The Rush4x is currently down, due to Diablo III updates, for everyones safety. The server will be up again at 00:15 PDT, 09:15 CEST;In about 25 minutes.

----------


## coreblood

> I gets message that it cannot connect to server after starting a task.


Happy botting again ! They restart service as scheduled and now rush supports game v.1.05a, really fast!!

----------


## mindtrapper

Is this safe or insta-ban? I know botting is never safe, that's not what I'm asking, I just mean if it's detected or protected.

----------


## coreblood

> Is this safe or insta-ban? I know botting is never safe, that's not what I'm asking, I just mean if it's detected or protected.


As I know it's protected, now I can't find any "injected module" in game's memory. I've used for couple of weeks, still safe, don't bot as a "bot", I'm lucky partly because I was careful.

----------


## AwUMadBro

Love this bot so far, have put about 70-80 hours into it getting my wizard 20 more paragon levels. 

I have been having a problem with Act3 farming for gold tho. When I enter the towers the bot tries to attack the machines that sprey fire. If there are two of then it goes back and forth between them until it logs out. 

Would also love to see act 3 run The Keep Depths.

Great bot tho! DH is best for farming imo, wiz dies alot but its my main.

----------


## enigma1989

I also have my wizzard. Now with a cm build it works pretty well in a1 mp1 inf. for a2 i think ill need more damage :Big Grin:

----------


## gasmob

the location where the ip address points to brings me to anther fake page, where can I download this beta?

----------


## kupid

The bot is now close beta with invite only.

----------


## zoubiey

Awh man.. :c
Guess I have to start using Demonbuddy now..

----------


## Nooboras

damn and i wanted to give it a try ;s

----------


## skuff

Might be interested in purchasing the bot when its finished, is there any chance of an invite from someone so I can try out the closed beta phase? thanks in advance.

----------


## ImProdigyCHild

I would like an Invite for this!
<-- Will Donate ^.^;

----------


## cork

I asked why my barb when he fill the equipment does not want to sell items, he goes to near seller in the act of two exits out of the game and log on again, and so on, can anyone help ??

----------


## magicbullet

can i get an invite as well?

----------


## bulletzaredeadly

chances are that if you are a leacher who made your account the same day you post for an invite, you arent getting one. 

if you want to get something given to you, maybe you should give something to the community first.

i am interested in working on this project with your team, toss me a pm if you are interested in what i may have to offer. thanks

----------


## piglet123

Can I help, coz I want bot that can run something other than Dank cellar? Im using AutoIt bot for several months now, got like 100 mil gold + items worth hundreds of millions. I'm a WD, paragon 89 (90% exp or so with bot). Please, I wanna help. I understand something, but I'm not pro.

----------


## itsmylife

Could you change thread to CLOSED BETA as there is no more free access.

Also wanted to give it a try but  :Frown:

----------


## makaveli10a

So, can i get a beta key send to me ?  :Smile:

----------


## coreblood

bummmmmmmmmmmmmmp.

----------


## Mojo8850

Where do you download it from.

----------


## Dizzlexela

Anyone give me the link to it? I cant find ='(

----------


## Deject3d

i will continue to provide feedback as i did in the past if i receive an invite  :Smile:  i have a programming background and i am able to communicate effectively.

----------


## S0ul3r

Can someone link DOWNLOAD?

----------


## halfdead14

I'd like to join the beta.

----------


## exki

same here. be glad to put some DL link or website/forums.

----------


## nyxiukas

Would be pleased to help u to test the beta

----------


## Harch

I would love to try this bot out. And ofcourse ill give as much feedback as im able to!

----------


## splaf

i woud like to try this beta too if i may  :Smile:

----------


## Leff

Would love to join the beta

----------


## BsBraw

Would love to join the beta

----------


## RufioDD

is it possible to still join the beta?


thanks

----------


## CallMeSrki

is it possible to try this bot out? thank you.

----------


## barbas223344

i would apreciate the chance of joining this beta version . i could help with my experience . thank you

----------


## motoman006

They are still working on it guys.. Invites are not yet available

----------


## Dragonchi

Aww just got D3 and was looking forward to trying this out.

Good luck with the beta.

----------


## skyflare

why i cannot download the file any idea?? any other source link 

Thanks

----------


## latchee

Hello,

I would like to join the closed beta, if it is still possible.

Thank you !

----------


## TriNeaX

I'd love to join this beta if it's still possible as well ?

----------


## ShadowSyth

Same. Looks pretty good

----------


## nodde

Would like to try it out aswell!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Goolit

I'd love to try it out also, is it closed now or what? :/

----------


## sheuron

Next week will be open again, but not free anymore. The bot is stable, easy to setup, work with all class and the only bans reports in last week was from botting 24/7.

----------


## SHJordan

> Next week will be open again, but not free anymore. The bot is stable, easy to setup, work with all class and the only bans reports in last week was from botting 24/7.


How is the DH bot performing against the GilesTrinity DB unified version?

----------


## viplaya7892

can i try your bot?

----------


## skurken

How the heck do i download the bot ? :S

----------


## projex

I got invites to giveaway for trusted members. PM me for an invite.

----------


## rth

> I got invites to giveaway for trusted members. PM me for an invite.


Cant send you message It says you have to remove some to be able to receive again, but I will be glad If I can try it out.  :Smile:

----------


## balmung123

i would like a bot thing too projex your pm is full

----------


## motoman006

I have invites as we'll pm me or codes

----------


## declan87

how do i download it?

----------


## purikuo

I have invitation ,if anyone wants pm to me  :Big Grin:

----------


## Benchmark

> I have invitation ,if anyone wants pm to me


Yo bro, I PMed you but your mailbox is full... could you pm me the invite thanks a bunch...

----------


## motoman006

I still have a few invites left.. Pm me for link and activation code

----------


## bainer69

hey can i get the link and activation code (motoman006)

----------


## bainer69

> I still have a few invites left.. Pm me for link and activation code


can i get an invite

----------


## Shokyu

I could use an invite also, thanks.

----------


## cobhc666

> Next week will be open again, but not free anymore. The bot is stable, easy to setup, work with all class and the only bans reports in last week was from botting 24/7.


how much will it cost? I'd like to try it out if possible, I'd buy it if I like it

----------


## balmung123

how much is it and how do i go buying it or whatever? and who do i talk to cause whenever someone posts here they get their pms filled like crazy

----------


## amaraim

I would love to recieve any invites regarding this bot, It's starting to feel so boring and useless to farm on diablo 3 now when you know that pretty much everyone else bots...
"I'm going to join the dark side".

----------


## Huggarn

5 invites waiting for people who are gonna buy it ^^ PM me.

----------


## diablogold89

I'll buy it someone just send me an invite pls  :Frown:

----------


## Labalabale

please send me invite please!

----------


## imbu

> Next week will be open again, but not free anymore. The bot is stable, easy to setup, work with all class and the only bans reports in last week was from botting 24/7.


Maybe you'll be so kind and send me the details about .
I hope that you will write to us about bot
Give me please link to buy , can u reffer me ?

----------


## SunT

interested, please sent me an invite =)

----------


## junodog

waiting for an invite

----------


## spdcoke

want to buy iy, send me an invite

----------


## paulopetersen

waiting for an invite

----------


## juk11

could any one send me an invite??
thank you  :Smile:

----------


## opaopa

waiting for an invite

----------


## rth

I could use an invite also  :Smile:

----------


## Muddelito

How can u download this bot ?

----------


## Muddelito

Look really cool, can i get an invite?

----------


## obonde

Can someone send me an invite ? Thank you!

----------


## sheephunter

Is it possible to get one of those invites?

----------


## ivanzZz

can you send me an invite?

----------


## ghostly07

invite please  :Smile:

----------


## nutshot

invite please? :]

----------


## AtomicAngel

waiting for an invite

----------


## enigma1989

i got 5 invite codes:
be quick:
please post which code you took
INVITE-470E97D5-1E27-499C-AF2F-BB21973BBBE9
INVITE-7D769131-3D46-4D41-9270-A454C2BB149B 
INVITE-7E69EFF2-7337-48A6-A787-A70A3D078718 

2 other codes for users that write me a nice PM  :Smile:

----------


## ph0x

> i got 5 invite codes:
> be quick:
> please post which code you took
> INVITE-470E97D5-1E27-499C-AF2F-BB21973BBBE9
> INVITE-7D769131-3D46-4D41-9270-A454C2BB149B 
> INVITE-7E69EFF2-7337-48A6-A787-A70A3D078718 
> 
> 2 other codes for users that write me a nice PM


Llanfairpwll - Llanfair PG in Anglesey, North Wales, Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch is the site that IP address you linked. links me too. 
Jokes... right?

----------


## maniac33

i want an inv too :P

----------


## grindman

i'm trying to figure out where the link to it is, i would most likely buy it

----------


## Huggarn

Grindman empty your Message box and pm me.

----------


## Supaslow

Hello. 
How can I download this?

----------


## enigma1989

i cant link them i can only send the link with PM...
the ownedcore board changes it automatically and grindman empty your inbox and write me than i can give you the links...

----------


## balmung123

hey enigma do you have any invites left? i sent you a pm earlier

----------


## sheephunter

Can someone PM the download link please?

----------


## Onimuru

This looks good,someone please send me an invite code,i'll buy it

----------


## 2good2proud

I have few invites for give away, pm me if u r cool person and correct one ofc.

----------


## enigma1989

@Balmug... your pm box was full...
and i think there is 1 code left if balmug empties his post box^^

----------


## glencastleberry

I am interested in trying this bot out, where can I download the beta?

----------


## omegasereon

Can some PM the download link please? I'm interested in this bot.

----------


## Hirochi3D

Where can we download the bot? The url goes to a weird web

thanks

----------


## glencastleberry

I heard that this bot is only available now for purchase. How much, and where do I purchase it from?

Thanks

----------


## caderly

Looking for the download for Rush4x Bot for Diablo III, or invite code THX.

----------


## baginda

I'm interested Rush4x Bot for Diablo..PM me. Thanks

----------


## darkdevil87

Looking for the download for Rush4x Bot for Diablo III, or invite code THX

----------


## refactorghost

Looking for a link or invite, please and thank you.

----------


## Astroboy88

is this still available?

----------


## Ted

can someone invite me please? didnt find a link or anything

----------


## du66ie

need a link to buy it ??

----------


## Ted

if there is a link to buy yeah tell me  :Smile:

----------


## 2good2proud

I have 1 code left for a serious person  :Smile:  pm me if you would like to buy this bot.

----------


## ramsa105

I have 2 code left for a serious person pm me if you would like to buy this bot.

----------


## nertman

This bot is no longer free and beta has ended.

INVITE CODES USE THEM BEFORE THEIR GONE. They will EXPIRE @ 12/16/2012 3:07:51 PM or when used!

UPDATE: New codes 12-2-2012

INVITE-4F54E31F-DDBD-47E6-84B3-470D59DBA1BC
INVITE-70531B66-4151-4441-B673-2092EBBF5D96
INVITE-7DB482A2-9B86-421E-8D12-3475849E67D0
INVITE-9626583E-4FC6-4D9B-8B2A-43E0FE7A171C
INVITE-C43C7528-6687-49A0-A45A-5A4E0E644C23
INVITE-787EA9EE-C8CA-474B-8AC8-571B06AB84C6

1 Day Trial 1 Session =	$0.99
1 Month 1 Session =	$7.99
1 Year 1 Session =	$49.99

1. Go to http://184.168.69.130/forum/yaf_register.aspx
2. Register with your recieved invite code and all your details.
3. Download the program @ http://184.168.69.130/downloadfiles/...ll_v.1.4.0.zip (Rush4x_D3_Full_v.1.4.0.zip (For Game Client Ver.1.0.6) <-- be sure to update before launching
4. Follow the guide to help you here http://184.168.69.130/tutorials.aspx?src=internal (this isn't up to date with the latest version)

----------


## ddn06200

i got 5 invite code
pm me if u need 1
with this invit code u can use the bot if u pay only (its 0.99 $ 1 day 7.99$ 1 month 49.99$ 1 year )

----------


## wakka90

Giving away my invite codes. Have fun Botting!


Code 1 : INVITE-3593DBCF-D64C-4B1B-9D3D-75436636B4CF
Code 2 : INVITE-A1092296-EC52-4850-BF1D-4FB30D066D84
Code 3 : INVITE-A9951A88-BC66-4205-A87E-ADB01F0D67AA
Code 4 : INVITE-C475659F-CB9F-480A-917E-86442DCE2A70
Code 5 : INVITE-FE51CE90-9DDC-4536-92EE-C13441B396AA


1 Day Trial 1 Session =	$0.99
1 Month 1 Session =	$7.99
1 Year 1 Session =	$49.99

1. Go to Rush4X Forum
2. Register with your recieved invite code and all your details.
3. Download the program @ http://184.168.69.130/downloadfiles/...ll_v.1.4.0.zip (Rush4x_D3_Full_v.1.4.0.zip (For Game Client Ver.1.0.6) <-- be sure to update before launching
4. Follow the guide to help you here http://184.168.69.130/tutorials.aspx?src=internal (this isn't up to date with the latest version)

----------


## ramsa105

got 1 code left and i online

----------


## Khayzard

could i also get an invite please?

----------


## JosephDredd

You'd think people want others to actually get to see and buy their bots, rather then limiting it to "invite-only"... hilarious.

----------


## moshemaman25

1 Day Trial 1 Session = $0.99
1 Month 1 Session = $7.99
1 Year 1 Session = $49.99

Go to Rush4X Forum
Register with your recieved invite code and all your details.


i got many invite's have fun great bots work crazy im multy botingg whit many accounts.

INVITE-457FB60B-8B85-478F-9212-7E983386B73A
INVITE-4FE1C55B-A8B7-43E6-9DF7-E4EAC846582A
INVITE-DA661D5E-7817-4090-B018-0FD38A9A6771
INVITE-F390C68E-583B-4BD0-B86A-7A674FEDF67F
INVITE-F49B6332-F7F2-42C0-84D9-5D62D70D2CD7
INVITE-3F398C24-978B-469E-B59D-07C816D4234D
INVITE-59F3FE40-056F-4427-A448-0E2F1D8C5BE7
INVITE-713A33C9-C0DA-482D-ABDB-F947F44BCA72
INVITE-0AB60EDC-AEE9-4556-AF97-8E50BFB64621
INVITE-2E7E95FE-4F5D-4CC6-B2BA-7608FE00770C
INVITE-5C608A9B-D00E-4D43-A9A2-0CFB5D1D335D
INVITE-EDC04163-BA42-4A5D-B612-F969745B0EC9
INVITE-F39A3BB7-1F79-4197-B609-7575CCB78C6D
INVITE-02032647-ECDC-4F74-97C8-ACA460BB0175
INVITE-89B334D0-398E-47F6-B010-C60FCB5A66C5
INVITE-B8BF378B-A684-4366-A918-37D5D0DAB324
INVITE-DFA841A8-CF75-4346-8BE2-CAA18F0B91FE
INVITE-E69C7B08-AEB3-4405-A223-D88AFA142D1B

----------


## misterneko

My invite codes

INVITE-028C1289-6F87-4AB3-8C3D-7CBD3F065160
INVITE-1322C0AC-60C1-4064-9531-10EAC798FC06
INVITE-68D1AD36-90AA-4B79-8E3B-2D91A5068EE5
INVITE-8BF4E9C5-AABE-4795-B8FB-E907CAA362F7
INVITE-DD9276E1-940D-4A44-8249-1C8824552E80

----------


## Tony32

Looks freaking sweet. Too bad I wasn't looking around here while it was open for everyone. If you have a key/inv, please give me a PM. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ddn06200

many invite for who want to bot

INVITE-2185A50F-00D6-4BA1-9A83-D88790760A56 
INVITE-239D01A2-FBA0-41CD-8B5A-0A7E1000458E 
INVITE-7ADEDFDC-0BB7-486E-9461-07ED424DB77F 
INVITE-C9FB666F-5440-4B37-ABCB-AA803796CC49 
INVITE-FDAFF913-AEC1-4F40-B1C6-E2334B1A7E09

----------


## motoman006

website
All gone

----------


## moshemaman25

*Updated list*

INVITE-457FB60B-8B85-478F-9212-7E983386B73A -used
INVITE-4FE1C55B-A8B7-43E6-9DF7-E4EAC846582A -used
INVITE-DA661D5E-7817-4090-B018-0FD38A9A6771
INVITE-F390C68E-583B-4BD0-B86A-7A674FEDF67F
INVITE-F49B6332-F7F2-42C0-84D9-5D62D70D2CD7
INVITE-3F398C24-978B-469E-B59D-07C816D4234D
INVITE-59F3FE40-056F-4427-A448-0E2F1D8C5BE7
INVITE-713A33C9-C0DA-482D-ABDB-F947F44BCA72
INVITE-0AB60EDC-AEE9-4556-AF97-8E50BFB64621 -used
INVITE-2E7E95FE-4F5D-4CC6-B2BA-7608FE00770C -used
INVITE-5C608A9B-D00E-4D43-A9A2-0CFB5D1D335D
INVITE-EDC04163-BA42-4A5D-B612-F969745B0EC9
INVITE-F39A3BB7-1F79-4197-B609-7575CCB78C6D -used
INVITE-02032647-ECDC-4F74-97C8-ACA460BB0175-used
INVITE-89B334D0-398E-47F6-B010-C60FCB5A66C5 -used
INVITE-B8BF378B-A684-4366-A918-37D5D0DAB324
INVITE-DFA841A8-CF75-4346-8BE2-CAA18F0B91FE
INVITE-E69C7B08-AEB3-4405-A223-D88AFA142D1B -used

----------


## motoman006

All codes gone

----------


## tom8004

can someone please send me a code

----------


## Xhale420

Its dumb code lasted 1 hour i think. Wasn't even able to test it. Runs so slow compared to Hell buddy. Not gonna pay for this. When hell buddy stomps all over this.

----------


## refactorghost

INVITE-3F3ED781-21B1-4E39-8AFD-2EC9315DB552 one left

----------


## glencastleberry

posting codes in a public forum like this is asking for more attention than is needed. Leave them to PMs

----------


## imdasandman

> posting codes in a public forum like this is asking for more attention than is needed. Leave them to PMs


I think they are referel codes that gets linked to the other persons account for maybe free bot time/subs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Huggarn

Yes they are, but only if invited person buy a month. However the should remain to pm.

----------


## nertman

free open public > free private beta > *paid private beta* > ??possible paid public release??

my guess this is their plan but the bot is very nice only one i used however so can't compare to anything else

----------


## baginda

Thanks for invite code..cheer

----------


## OverRated

If someone has a code to spare, I would really appreciate one!  :Cool:

----------


## 10k1

^^ invite codes for beta bots... awesome... share some

----------


## 2good2proud

I still have invite coupons to send, if you are interested in buying this bot send me a pm  :Smile:

----------


## ddn06200

many valide invite for who want to bot

INVITE-2185A50F-00D6-4BA1-9A83-D88790760A56 used
INVITE-239D01A2-FBA0-41CD-8B5A-0A7E1000458E used
INVITE-7ADEDFDC-0BB7-486E-9461-07ED424DB77F used
INVITE-9CBC3C7B-EB89-4AF0-AE5E-D86DF0766323 used
INVITE-C9FB666F-5440-4B37-ABCB-AA803796CC49 used
INVITE-FDAFF913-AEC1-4F40-B1C6-E2334B1A7E09 used

----------


## noffel

a unsued code via pm would be realy kind of you  :Wink:

----------


## Bulf

to bad i didnt try this when it was open to everyone, since i want sto start trying to bot. A code would be appreciated!

----------


## Trocal4711

I have 5 invite codes. Pm me for one. First come, first serve of course  :Smile: 

So far it works really, really well.

----------


## huss91

man all the codes are used, pm me if yall got any

----------


## Trocal4711

> man all the codes are used, pm me if yall got any


On the page with my codes it says they haven't been redeemed yet =/

Edit: I still have 3, which I have checked are working (Checked, but not used/redeemed)

----------


## MaDMaXiMuS

I got five codes. PM me for one.

----------


## knightrushx3

can someone pm me a code please :]

----------


## Trocal4711

Still 3 codes left. First come, first serve.

@huss91: The page with my codes says that the code has been registered to and account with the same name. "huss91" that is.

----------


## iamxeph

I got 5 codes. PM me.

----------


## Clever88

ISO Codes Please PM me

----------


## huuthinh

can someone pm me a code please  :Smile:

----------


## AurumSky

Anyone have any invite codes left?? PM me one too, would appreciate it  :Big Grin:

----------


## MaDMaXiMuS

Sent two codes out. I only have three left! PM me for a code!

***EDIT***
Only one left now... unless the others don't get used.

----------


## hubnester

Anyone got an invite code left? :/ pm one, would really appreciate it

----------


## roland72

I have 19 codes left, pm me for them...

----------


## roland72

Still 13 codes left

----------


## kay1112

any one got a code for me please?
 :Big Grin:

----------


## roland72

Still 11 codes Left

----------


## derkamer

I would like a code please

----------


## jeremyphay

code plz and where to download?

----------


## roland72

Still 7 codes Left

pm me for code

----------


## wildthing1988

Can i have a code please?

----------


## Soulcorrupt

Hi Roland. Your inbox is full. Can't send you a PM mate.

Would love a code as well and instructions on how and where to download the bot from.

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Androf

Can someone please tell me where I can download this bot :Smile:  peace

----------


## 2good2proud

I have 5 invite codes right now, if you are interested in purchasing this bot pm me and you will get an invite.  :Smile:

----------


## M4rky

> I have 5 invite codes right now, if you are interested in purchasing this bot pm me and you will get an invite.



Could I get an Invite please. Thx

----------


## noffel

> I have 5 invite codes right now, if you are interested in purchasing this bot pm me and you will get an invite.


your pn box is full  :Big Grin:  - the code i got didnt work (allready used  :Big Grin: )
so im still looking for a code to sing up

----------


## Devistation

> I have 5 invite codes right now, if you are interested in purchasing this bot pm me and you will get an invite.


Hey, do you have a code for mee too?  :Smile:

----------


## ripzer

Could somebody toss a code my way via PM? If it is decent I would be very interested in buying. Thanks.

----------


## Vishiz

would like to test this out, lmk

----------


## rasfetti

Got 5 Codes to give away, PM me

----------


## 2good2proud

I still have few codes for give away, pm me if you are serious.

----------


## Kaotic98

Looking for a code if anyone has one to spare!

Thanks in advance,
Kao

----------


## gamesxtrade

I'm intrested 2 . Can u PM me a code?

----------


## Crazyht

Me too, if you have a key. 

Thx

----------


## jongryp

interested as well. pm please =)

----------


## PenangKiD

Although you got the keys, you need also to purchase to try the bot ($0.99 - 1 day / $7.99 - 1 week / $49.99 - 1 year). If you are really serious and willing to purchase it to try, I still got 4 keys left. PM me if you REALLY need one.
ThX ..

----------


## nertman

out of codes atm will have more soon

----------


## 2good2proud

PM me if you want to buy this bot, got more invite codes.

----------


## killainstinct

I have 5 invite code, PM me if you need one are thinking about purchasing the bot and need a code! First come first serve. Thanks

----------


## tboi07

looking for an invite code if anyone has a spare, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## APallyHealerForSale

Looking for an invite if anyone could PM me one, I'd appreciate it a lot  :Smile:

----------


## boliao

Invite-0afcfb24-455a-4150-b1b4-fa2d1847bad2
invite-1d27fa8c-9742-452e-97ca-664878c22227	
invite-32fed2ba-1020-44b0-8dcd-f7d8bc32c6fc 
invite-b332f181-98ac-4377-a250-703f45f4dc6f	
invite-f8118f44-16e3-40f8-95d3-07872cf86434

----------


## kameske

could anyone pm me an invite ?

----------


## hollowexile

Need an invite code please, someone please PM me one  :Smile:

----------


## skykaiwen

any valid code ??

----------


## Cauhauna

anyone got a valid code?

----------


## apeiron

Can Someone send me an invite Key please  :Smile:  Europe

----------


## Kaotic98

> I still have few codes for give away, pm me if you are serious.


PM'd you yesterday and today, thanks!

----------


## anakindetelos

Can i have one too please ?

----------


## Farystar

I am also interested in this, is it working one every realm??

Would like an invite, Europe realm. Interface is amazing !

----------


## fluxflux

hi

i need a invite code pls

----------


## micosil

I would like try it. Can you send me an invite code? Thanks

----------


## Levention

Hey, could someone PM me a invite, would be intrested in purchasing this. Thanks in advance.

----------


## imunderyourbed

need invite code plz

----------


## hulkinc

Is it ok if i have an invite code too?

----------


## Jaladhjin

I'm interested in an invitation if any were so inclined :-)

----------


## Leschaps

Edit : All send.

some invite.

----------


## AmooK

Anyone know where i get "invite code" i cant use their forum without a registered account, and without the code i cannot create one - so annoying me atm since i wonna give this a try :/

----------


## fluxflux

pls send em a code @ PN want to test and Purchase the Bot later

----------


## evilnhia

i could use an invite code too..

----------


## coreblood

Still several invite codes remain, PM me if you're seriously want to try it, this is epic bot.

----------


## majinbuu

I would love to try this, would anybody please invite me?

----------


## diedream

Invate code, please

----------


## coreblood

wtf I can't send any more private message even I cleared all 5 messages, email me if you love to: coreblood at mail dot com.

----------


## poulsen89

i could use code too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ahurazor

invite code please

----------


## SebastianK

I'd like an invite code as well, is available.

----------


## Skyld

I would like an invite code, too please

----------


## asdoufen

2 invites available.
pm me

----------


## Skyld

sent you a pm

----------


## nickhogger3

I would really like an invite code, really interested in this bot, send me a pm or email at [email protected]

----------


## imunderyourbed

pm me an invite plz

----------


## PenangKiD

- Deleted -

----------


## ramsesaha

Here are more invites for who need them . As PenangKiD said, you have to pay a low price to experience it.


INVITE-455C5BE6-6D66-4E73-A6A5-EB5F9E345339 



 INVITE-701A447A-8E60-4764-B23D-890F7BE17FCC




 INVITE-09FD1B7E-D43F-40D5-BEE0-EA7A8BFF9374


 INVITE-0EF2996F-7884-40BC-9309-156EF28F24CA

 INVITE-B19E76C5-0AA3-4EDD-BBDC-71C8C7927DA0

  INVITE-35EF9385-4ABA-4E98-B498-A1715BAA4D9E 

 INVITE-7983F8CD-B5FE-4BF3-B81B-EA4BC02A92F4


 INVITE-AAC1748A-203A-42EF-B140-DA361C59864A







INVITE-AAC1748A-203A-42EF-B140-DA361C59864A

----------


## onlynoob

want to buy it, send me an invite [mail box]!

plz  :Smile:

----------


## mclilazng

Looking to buy- can I get activation code pm'ed to me?

----------


## Astroboy88

anyone still have invite code? i need one thanks
do i need to put INVITE-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx everything into the code?pls advice thanks

----------


## xephios91

i m gunna buy it, please give me an invite code, tyvm!

----------


## onlynoob

I really need invite code !

----------


## sempoi

Can someone please send me an invite in a private message ? Thx

----------


## mclilazng

All the codes are used  :Frown:

----------


## MoLt1eS

Hi, can anyone PM me a code? tnx  :Smile:

----------


## onlynoob

How to get code ??

anyone know?

----------


## mclilazng

> How to get code ??
> 
> anyone know?


I think we have to wait until they message us or post more codes

----------


## Headkill

Invite-007b606a-84ac-4b5c-8d36-b31ffa46d5cf
invite-1f2fb8a0-97fc-402f-a1dc-57e5e166a4cb used
invite-4e196086-cc88-49a3-99b2-81df47b76ff9	USed
invite-772f used
invite-8d2a347b-16e5-46e0-afcd-146d78ce70b4 USEd

**edit all used

----------


## Ptrivo

I am In desperate need of an Invite
I want to purchase 3!!!

----------


## sneakyhans

i want to purchasew !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## onlynoob

Still waiting for invite code!

----------


## Txentxo

I would like to get an invite code to purchase this bot.

----------


## Playaqt

please invite code  :Big Grin: D appreciate it

----------


## hailflex

Hey! I'm really interested in buying this bot. Looking for an invite code!

If you have one, please PM me  :Smile:

----------


## johnpoole4

works better than expected.

----------


## imunderyourbed

inv me plz

----------


## onlynoob

Thx for invite <3

----------


## PanicInc

Invite please.

----------


## czre

invite please

----------


## Nagashi

Invite please  :Smile:

----------


## Leschaps

I have some invite.
only people who want to BUY the bot.

PM me.

Ptrivo, diablogold89 your inbox are full i cant send you invite.

----------


## diablogold89

already bought 1 . need 1 more account for my friend to purchase >< can someone send me an invite pls ? thank you very much

----------


## rohan123321

I got a invite but i cannot start the bot :Frown:

----------


## diver3

Invite please

----------


## boostin

I'm looking for an invite for this bot! Ready to purchase several if all goes well!

Thank you!

----------


## Playaqt

Please need a valid invite code im ready to purchase.

----------


## Monkerz

invite please  :Smile:

----------


## Labalabale

I want invite ready to buys!

----------


## ibot007

need an Invite..some1 pm me an invite.

----------


## Tassadaru

Please give me an invite code. Thank you.

----------


## imunderyourbed

pm me a code plz thx. will rep if i can

----------


## Cmxlol

Invite me please, thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cmxlol

How long does the invite last? 

Because after i ran the bot for 1 time, i got the message : Rush4X Account Not Available

----------


## Moosepeepee

:Big Grin:  One more invite request por favor>?

----------


## SHJordan

> How long does the invite last? 
> 
> Because after i ran the bot for 1 time, i got the message : Rush4X Account Not Available


That's cause you have to pay to use this bot. =\

----------


## Grogar

Looking for an invite code to this if possible, trying to get back into the game.

----------


## Entarius

would love an invite code.

----------


## fts1

I'm in need of an invite aswell.. Wanted to buy this, but want to try it out first.

Can anyone send me one? Thanks

EDIT: Seems like I need an invite code to register at their website... If anyone can send me one, I'd be very grateful. Thanks.

----------


## diablogold89

Want to buy one . Invite me pls . Thank you

----------


## tjcksdl

i want to get an invite thank you (:

----------


## babypsycho

Is this available yet? Can send an invite? thx

----------


## Huggarn

4 invites remaining for good use, pm me. Remember to have space in your PM box or I won't be able to reply.

----------


## wq307221214

wats the invitation code

----------


## fts1

Huggarn, your inbox is full.

Anyway, if you or anyone else can spare me an invite... I'm still looking for one. Potential buyer here, btw.

Thanks

----------


## WillyStyle

Can I get an invite? I will definitely buy several.

----------


## Fyrup

Do you have any invitation codes left? 
thank you very much

----------


## skildpadde

plz need a invite code so bad

----------


## imunderyourbed

hello i need a code plz. might consider buying seems good from what i seen from my friend

----------


## pre10ders

Can I get an invite? Thanks

----------


## killainstinct

> Can I get an invite? Thanks



Here ya go guys. Ff you use it, be sure to buy it cuz these are my person codes. Works great and very simple to setup. See yall there

INVITE-B975ED63-2DC3-4636-9725-88CE9F9696A8 
INVITE-DF400931-B97A-4D25-B7C5-8D52D59D5452 
INVITE-91408809-0635-4371-A6CE-E7A7DF6DD105
INVITE-84193CBB-A636-4402-9D39-A2C31EF54C82 
INVITE-4B83D45E-7C26-442F-B48F-5CF38FC3398D

----------


## WillyStyle

Can I get an invite code?

----------


## Jstonez

Can someone pm me a code very interested in buying this! thanks!

----------


## nadner

Whats the Invite code to make a account?

----------


## ahtiu

Could someone PM me an invite code? Not sure where else to get a code.
Very interested in buying and trying it out this weekend =)
Thanks in advance!

----------


## roy3145

Any1 can spare me 1 invite code pls? TT

----------


## cteddy

i'm very interested to buy this bot
can someone PM me an invite code please
Thanks =)

----------


## imunderyourbed

pm me with inviet plz

----------


## padastibi

my personal Invite list. have fun

INVITE-FB412E2A-4EDB-4201-B91B-6CF8882215E7 
INVITE-86F6B60E-EF56-4788-8B7E-E79AF78A00B8	
INVITE-BDCCED4D-BC27-49D8-B5C3-AAB338419F5B	
INVITE-C2F0CCBC-3607-439D-8425-D15FD9BBDA77 
INVITE-33F94E7B-0499-48AC-82AA-94545ADF0B78

----------


## ahtiu

Thank you padastibi! Will be buying the bot once I'm back home from work!

----------


## padastibi

2 more 
INVITE-C9B3F160-4A19-4270-B073-059C81BAF6B1
INVITE-66428D6F-34E4-4398-A87E-F117EED9F4FA

----------


## padastibi

Invite-fb412e2a-4edb-4201-b91b-6cf8882215e7

----------


## cteddy

> Invite-fb412e2a-4edb-4201-b91b-6cf8882215e7


thank you mate. your key works well  :Smile:

----------


## colonelmustard

Heya,

Would appreciate an invite so that I can make an account on the site and then purchase the bot.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bowulk

I would also be very thankful about an invite code via pm to purchase the bot!

----------


## fts1

None of those codes are working already.. I'm too late :/ Still hoping for a pm or something... thanks

----------


## d4l3k

i would like a invite code so i can buy the bot

----------


## TBone83

Just found out about this recently. I would like a code as well so I can try it. Thanks!

----------


## Sargeras55

Invite-35414374-1729-49a1-afba-ca676d4e609f
invite-666c802a-3b36-4c46-853a-9409a2985911
invite-702b7f4c-f074-413e-8c65-1624802873c7
invite-ba87808a-f07f-4507-957d-e270ced7540c
invite-d83c4270-97f2-4793-98bf-eab4736ef2cb

----------


## Holydiverrrrr

Thanks for invite codes !!!!

----------


## fts1

> Invite-35414374-1729-49a1-afba-ca676d4e609f
> invite-666c802a-3b36-4c46-853a-9409a2985911
> invite-702b7f4c-f074-413e-8c65-1624802873c7
> invite-ba87808a-f07f-4507-957d-e270ced7540c
> invite-d83c4270-97f2-4793-98bf-eab4736ef2cb


Finally managed to get one  :Big Grin:  Thanks a lot kind sir. I'm probably buying this, so you'll get your share too  :Smile:

----------


## skildpadde

plz pm me a invite code >D

----------


## sneakyhans

can you sent more code or inbox me i wanted to buy but all cant cus all been use thx you very much

----------


## TBone83

Can I get a post or inbox as well? I missed this batch. Thanks.

----------


## dark1g1

INVITE-12154335-1EEF-42C1-9118-B93800A809B1
INVITE-294D4803-2A52-4E9C-8B9F-F74C7161BDEF
INVITE-29A0207B-BE65-47C5-8645-6374A0D4211F
INVITE-6F029153-6DA7-43F0-A4A2-C8338992F34E
INVITE-A68714C6-D4AB-4170-8AAA-F27504F67FE8

a couple from me  :Smile:

----------


## TBone83

Awesome it worked. Thanks a lot!

----------


## TehFizzu

also looking for invite !

----------


## rusherr

I need an invite code pls pm

----------


## Crazyhead

can i get a invite code too please?

----------


## imunderyourbed

can i i get an invite plz

----------


## silenced

> INVITE-12154335-1EEF-42C1-9118-B93800A809B1
> INVITE-294D4803-2A52-4E9C-8B9F-F74C7161BDEF
> INVITE-29A0207B-BE65-47C5-8645-6374A0D4211F
> INVITE-6F029153-6DA7-43F0-A4A2-C8338992F34E
> INVITE-A68714C6-D4AB-4170-8AAA-F27504F67FE8
> 
> a couple from me


Any more available. Would like to get in, thinking of purchasing.

----------


## getlitfoo

can i get an invite? thanks =)

----------


## Faithoz

gone
filler

----------


## alexlander

invite code please? :Smile:

----------


## imunderyourbed

PM me a code plz thanks

----------


## Nagashi

Invite-341620f1-6509-4e6b-af3c-4e2641e9f481

----------


## monsteraur

anyone has a invite code for me?

----------


## lozhechnik

invite pls )))) with better luck ) pm

----------


## SConstance

Can I get an invite code in PM please?

----------


## Spartakos

can i have test inv ...?

----------


## trjb

Could I get an invite pm please?! =)

----------


## Chin273

works better than expected.

----------


## Dorato

Can someone PM a invite code please, thank uoi

----------


## Faithoz

Used
filler

----------


## wahaha5555

ty faithoz

----------


## beklyn

I also need a invite please

----------


## Crazyhead

Post your personal invitse please, once u got a account.

----------


## stylesbichli

need a invite please

----------


## fritzproject

can i have the invite for register rush4x? thx

----------


## Faithoz

*You need to BUY this bot before you can use it. Don't use the code if you are not able to pay for this bot.*

Code:

Claimed

----------


## rasfetti

all codes used

----------


## jacked3d

Any more codes?

Could someone PM me one?

----------


## stylesbichli

can someone please send me a invite code?

----------


## sm9ky

can someone plz send me a invitecode per pm plz big thx

----------


## Ascarx

any inv code left? pm pls.

using tnt right now and would be eger to try this one!

----------


## wannabottoday

invite code?

----------


## carniv

I would appreicate it, if someone could send me an invite.

----------


## Swiph32

Very interested in purchasing this. Anyone have an invite code?

----------


## jackus

I like how all that ask for codes are people with less than 10 posts and 1 rep and joined within 15 days

----------


## Swiph32

> I like how all that ask for codes are people with less than 10 posts and 1 rep and joined within 15 days


Because I've never been around this site. And my search for a diablo 3 bot led me here, where i had to register and post asking for an invite, so i can purchase the actual bot.

----------


## diver3

Very interested in purchasing this. Invite Code Error:Used

----------


## Causality

Would like an invitation as well, please.

----------


## Schnitt

Used to use Hellbuddy, interested on trying this before I buy now that Hellbudy no longer works. Any invites please?

----------


## SConstance

I'm willing to pay for the bot but every time there's a code up it's used, even if someone PMs one to me it's used.. I need a new code if you want a new customer.

----------


## Nyuuh

I'm looking for an invite code to purchase !
PM me one please.

----------


## xahtep9563

I'm a newbie here but how do you purchase the bot? I cant find the link anywhere..

----------


## enjoipanda

Would love an invite code for this bot, want to buy asap!

----------


## SConstance

I ended up getting mine yesterday, it's pretty good though it still has issues in places.

----------


## cronnie7

I am looking for an invite code, please send me one  :Smile: 

I gonna buy this bot now , but I need a code to sign up. Please PM!

----------


## pimpsully

I am looking for an invite code  :Smile:  very interested in a purchase.
PM me.

----------


## refrain87

Id love a invite code as well! send a pm pleasee! Thanks

----------


## grimoteph

Invite code please.. look to purchase?  :Smile:

----------


## kasperdotant

Would love an invite code ! Looking forward to buying it  :Smile:

----------


## CarBomb

I'd really like to have an invite code aswell. Thanks!

----------


## glitchdoctor

Here are the rest of my codes:

INVITE-50EB8188-6A22-4B08-924E-C25A9AD37F43
INVITE-5E020DE7-33A3-40C6-B57B-C2197C9216A1
INVITE-BD10717A-BBD6-4477-AAE9-60A65DDFF7D2
INVITE-F2A30F00-C61E-4CBA-B84C-433B40719E40

----------


## bangarang

Looking for an invite code, how to purchase?

----------


## refrain87

> Here are the rest of my codes:
> 
> INVITE-50EB8188-6A22-4B08-924E-C25A9AD37F43
> INVITE-5E020DE7-33A3-40C6-B57B-C2197C9216A1
> INVITE-BD10717A-BBD6-4477-AAE9-60A65DDFF7D2
> INVITE-F2A30F00-C61E-4CBA-B84C-433B40719E40


Thanks for posting those!

----------


## padastibi

INVITE-42E4B470-610E-4724-A85B-CEE1E07E4362 
INVITE-6025FF0D-B4AD-400D-A111-C4C7A548AE82 
INVITE-A7DA9816-8FDE-4D63-9542-0D79099FCED6 
INVITE-D436E22E-3692-41BA-8B23-B6D1A7805E63 
INVITE-E6BC3C3A-09F6-403F-8368-40896101C7B5 

have fun

----------


## ReaPxKinG

Damn. Already used up so quickly  :Frown:

----------


## Huggarn

I've sent couple codes yesterday. If nobody register on them they'll be avaliable again from me tomorrow.

----------


## Spartakos

i still didnt get my inv  :Frown: (

----------


## padastibi

INVITE-03CD4E6E-7B27-44F3-8EE5-8FC5D9C2A9FE 
INVITE-1891203E-2F4D-4CBB-B40C-0EB8613CB541 
INVITE-8E5A5C21-265A-47F2-BCE7-F265A0D4075D 
INVITE-D09C9DF4-BCDE-4663-B778-62ADA0E07891 
INVITE-FCDEED28-45F2-4927-9CAB-4C7AC89C704A 

new invites

----------


## heaven_x

INVITE-A15656E3-741B-45E2-B299-3813AAA3DCB7 


my invite code

----------


## moshemaman25

pls only ppl that going to buy the bot use them other wise its a waste

INVITE-20DDE057-606E-4F01-81B8-9E8D11786939
INVITE-623D657D-BDD2-49C4-A283-D2C7FD744BEF
INVITE-7EC27EFD-C070-4D48-8C0A-95BCAA13AC50
INVITE-89A692A2-90DE-4543-9E33-9DDC972315CE

----------


## Huggarn

Stop posting invite codes like that... it has been already said. Use PM to send them.

----------


## blasthh

Need invite code, gonna buy it. PM!

----------


## Kussa

Need one plz  :Smile: 
Thankyou

----------


## byexpert

need an invite code please. definitely gonna buy it.

----------


## babypsycho

Please pm an invite

----------


## katshinga

Stop post invite codes... You guys know you can let blizzard into the "private community" (making it less safe!)
Also i guess you can be banned for posting it...

----------


## Playaqt

PM me for invite codes if ur rdy to purchase

----------


## businessman

I would like an invite code. PM me!

----------


## ReaPxKinG

Anyone? please send me a code  :Frown:  I wanna buy it!!!

----------


## SamMctuck

Would love an invite code if anyone could spare one. I used this for a couple of weeks when it was still public but it seems my account info is no longer valid. Very keen on buying if somebody could help me get back in with a code  :Smile:

----------


## hagen33z

PM me a code please.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## aiTMaster

PM me a Code please too  :Smile: 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## snowmaster20

Would really love to have an invite code, please if you may.

----------


## Wice2000

Can i have an invite code too pls

----------


## mistajokka

I would also like an invite, please.

----------


## alexcaiado

PM me a Code please too

----------


## n00k

pm code if still possible.

----------


## 3t3rn4l

pm me code please  :Wink:

----------


## cawfee

I would love an invite code ;i

----------


## Fishboon

any new invite codes out there?
would be great if someone could pm me one

----------


## onlynoob

Free invite code here 

pm me

----------


## onlynoob

Invite-88857261-a94b-4efa-b69d-732ad31996d5 

pm me for more code

----------


## labbefabbe

PLz send me a invite code!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Exhorder

please pm me one, i'm interested in buying.

----------


## w00tx

also interested!

would appreciate it alot

----------


## levic

im new here an c u talkin about the invites, i was wonderin if that was for the bot here, thats what im particularly interested in

----------


## xlifer

Interested in testing. PM me a code please ^_^

----------


## levic

i would like a pm of the code as well

----------


## speshulk926

I would like an invite code PM to me. =D

----------


## Ballekalle

Invite code please  :Smile:  wanna test it!

----------


## Rynborg

Please give me a code to test it.

----------


## alfie1905

*Pls give me a code*

----------


## onlynoob

INVITE-88857261-A94B-4EFA-B69D-732AD31996D5 
INVITE-8FD97B8B-1612-4209-AB39-78A740FD154D 
INVITE-B6716A27-6968-4ECF-BF6B-3A0341239B71 
INVITE-BCBDE76D-65A2-4D2D-8AFC-9483F28DBCC7 
INVITE-F3D8A52D-F38A-4FAB-ADAF-64E7DCC59CFB 



lAST 5 CODE 

good luck  :Smile: )

----------


## chunghei1979

plz pm me the code. Thanks!

----------


## Dewskie

Could you please send me a invite code?

----------


## Starrywings

I'd like to buy one but currently it seems unavailable to be purchased and can only be accessed by an invite code...

I don't want to buy just a code, because later if this bot was no longer free, I would need to buy it as well...

----------


## Playaqt

PM me for working codes this bot is the best please join and dont bother pm if ur not going to buy it.

----------


## PenangKiD

> I'd like to buy one but currently it seems unavailable to be purchased and can only be accessed by an invite code...
> 
> I don't want to buy just a code, because later if this bot was no longer free, I would need to buy it as well...


For you info, this bot is not free, you need to pay if you want to try it also. I see a lot of ppl here just don't understand, if you got the invite code also, you can't use the bot. *YOU NEED TO PAY EVEN FOR THE TRIAL VERSION*.

----------


## Huggarn

If you understand what's written above and know that you'll have to buy copy once you get inv code PM me, 3 codes left so far.

----------


## janjabanja

I wanna test this!!! Guys please give me a code to test it!!!

----------


## noffel

price for 3 day trial is something like 1$ (~0.80€) month is 8$

----------


## ggarcia71

I need a code to buy the program, anyone have plz?

i REALLY interesting, please send-me a code

----------


## ElGuapo666

I have a couple of invites left.

Please remember. Trial cost money too!

PM me if you are SERIOUS and want to buy a subscription.

----------


## Huggarn

Already 6 ppl who got code from me didn't even bought a trial  :Smile:  kinda shame lolz.

----------


## Playaqt

Pm me for working code only if u are going to purchase

----------


## rusherr

gimme code pls

----------


## lthai0011

pm me a code please
My DB bots got banned, need a new method asap
Thanks

----------


## donatalene

please send me an invite code... would really appreciate it...

----------


## moshemaman25

*only yse if u going to buy other wise is ussles*



invite-726c54a3-144c-444a-9a7c-088a32f72a07
invite-8a6fc808-ac18-4caa-aaae-05ad1f82085e
invite-b5898f5c-86ed-4424-83a8-82a48c487a4d
invite-df897e01-b2ed-4db2-9db7-6fd94ecef18e

----------


## donatalene

how do i buy it?

----------


## lawreaga

PM me a invite code pls

----------


## Amw86

PM code please

Thanks

----------


## kasio

Pls send me an invite code, I'm interested in the Trial.

----------


## Drul

Hi, i'm interesting to try and buy, will be appriciate for invitation code. PM pls.
Thanks.

----------


## Stuffys

Invite Code Code Valid Before(UTC) Invited User Recharged By Invited Discount Coupon Coupon Valid Before(UTC)
INVITE-2775638C-6321-490A-83B9-6AF203775076 12/16/2012 3:07:50 PM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-66FEDB61-B14F-4FAE-96ED-DEF05B7C97AA 12/16/2012 3:07:50 PM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-746010E8-4FF5-446A-9AD8-F84834B338A4 12/16/2012 3:07:50 PM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-AE8830CD-9CAB-43B8-8EAF-9C796EFD0CED 12/16/2012 3:07:50 PM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-E782A4F2-A4D6-45F0-AE3E-0C11BE4F3171 12/16/2012 3:07:50 PM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM 

Codes are worthless if you dont pay

----------


## kasio

thanks, took #4

----------


## Starrywings

> *only yse if u going to buy other wise is ussles*


Many thanks, I've bought one month and will try it a little bit later. Thank you for your code.

----------


## Playaqt

pm me for last invite code only if u are going to purchase plz

----------


## ExplosivePyro

Tried to PM but your inbox is full...

----------


## madmaxx13

Send me an invite I want one!

----------


## SilentKille

PM for invite codes. Only if u r planning on buying a month worth or u can just try the 3day trail for 1$ and see from there.. Other PM will be ignored.

Have Subject either Buying or Trail

9 Codes Left

----------


## magius1982

i want an invite ,, considering to buy.

----------


## SilentKille

5 Codes Left. Unused Code in a week will be given to others.

Also im confused with this place mail thing... I realize when inbox is full. I cant get anymore message. IF I reply to a mail and then delete it afterwards will it still go thru?

----------


## drozdzowy

Please send me invite Code SilentKille

----------


## SilentKille

4 codes left. Codes will only be given to PM. No public code is given at this time.

This is Private product. This is why on blizzard forum more problem thread about bots has been made. Super Safe.. Well more like Safer than other bots that public.

Botting 5 acct time with no ban, started with 2 since beta.

4 Codes left, hurry and grab them.

----------


## roland72

I have 12 codes left Pm Me only who are interested in purchasing it. 
Codes are not free trial, but they let you subscribe to forum and purchase it.

----------


## valumef10

Anyone got a code? im interested in purchasing. PM me, and I will return the favor once I recieve some.

----------


## neggot

Im interested in purchasing code. PM me ASAP  :Smile:

----------


## spawn007

i need an invite code pm me pls thx alot

----------


## manine

How does this bot compare to demonbuddy? Could you please clarify? I can't register on your forums to find any information on the bot. Furthermore, is this a monthly payment or a 1 time payment to run multiple bots? I was recently banned for botting with Demonbuddy so I want to be very cautious in selecting a bot. Any reports on bans in the infamous 12.12.12 purge?

----------


## Huggarn

This bot still has it's downsides, few annoying bugs, but as long as you don't bot 24/7 you shouldn't get banned. Last ban reports are from last month so it's safe. I've used preety much 24/7 for over a month and still running. You won't register until you get invite code. Payment is monthly for 1 session, so if you want to multibot you'll have to buy 1 session for each account. It runs preety well for now, has profiles for a1-3, gold profiles, item farm profiles, you can specify what items to pickup, keep, salvage, what skills to use, nearly full customization. It has also gph/ xph / death counter.

----------


## manine

I guess the overall idea is no bot is safe after all. How much does each session cost? I'm planning on running 3 bots as opposed to 1 main. I learned this the hard way. Make sure you bot on an account that you don't give a **** on and use one as a primary playing account and 1 as a mule.

----------


## SilentKille

Just got more codes. 7 Codes left. PM ONLY. I will not PM u to give u the code. PM me if ur interested.

----------


## akielies

Could I get an invitation code please?

----------


## jacked3d

Could still use an invitation code - had one sent to me but it doesn't work

----------


## gamesxtrade

U have your inbox full .. pm me a code pls .. i cannot pm u  :Smile:

----------


## coreblood

Just saw good news, new invited user get 1 day trial for free !

I can't PM anymore because I don't wanna pay for this forum, my remain invite code:

INVITE-F7891184-EF8C-48F4-B92E-5815D058BFC5
INVITE-FC0EC405-C8B3-422E-AC81-7BFF4D3BA4CC

----------


## SilentKille

I just made more room for more PM. Sorry to those that didn't get thru. 

I still have invite codes to give out. PM if interested. I try to respond to them asap.

----------


## Playaqt

Pm for inv code u get a free day trial to try it its awesome bot pm only if ur gonna buy

----------


## richc4

got one, thanks!

----------


## Ertzi

PM invite pls, scared to use DB...

----------


## moshemaman25

4 more invite only ppl that want to buy the bot use them pls other wise u just wasting for other ppl


INVITE-25E743BD-F8A7-4315-9736-87B53902CFA9
INVITE-9AACF2B0-7E98-4E43-8A9C-564ED4213D76
INVITE-D6496CD4-E940-493F-9C0F-D36153ED4C54
INVITE-F49044E2-0554-40F0-9DC3-C296C9D58775

----------


## SilentKille

I just obtain more codes. New User now gets a 24 hr Trail FREE!

PM me for codes, Inbox empty, made room for more PM. I will not PM u the codes until u PM me first.

Edited. Sorry in advance if u register at Rush4x and get a invalid code or Code already been use. People who pm me and didn't use code after 24 hrs. Ur code was given to someone else. PM me for new code.

----------


## destrot

what is invite code to register the forum?

----------


## SilentKille

4 codes left.

----------


## SilentKille

I am out of codes. U can PM me still to request a code. Any codes that was given away is not use by 24hrs will be given to someone else.

6 Codes given has not register yet. Pending...

----------


## Playaqt

Pm me for invite code for this awesome bot . only if u will purchase

----------


## ElGuapo666

I gave away 5 codes, and only 2 registered. Have three left. PM me.

----------


## m0e

ill take one

----------


## lthai0011

Some codes left, pm me for code only if you purchase

----------


## Akibo

Hey guys,
I would like to buy this bot. So give me a chance, please. Send me a Code ^^
Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Swiph32

> Hey guys,
> I would like to buy this bot. So give me a chance, please. Send me a Code ^^
> Thanks


I sent you a PM.

----------


## Jstonez

Looking for an invite code! +rep will be givin to the person that makes this happen! thanks!

----------


## PenangKiD

> Looking for an invite code! +rep will be givin to the person that makes this happen! thanks!


PMed you the code. Check your inbox

----------


## jdismeuc

I would love a code if anyone could spare one. <3

----------


## Shizzle99

Actually I would like a code if possible, my demonbuddy expired and something new couldn't hurt. Let me know if I can have an invite/code by PM thank you.

----------


## SilentKille

4 codes pending

----------


## wwbarbd3

I've got some codes (5 codes here).
PM me if you would like to purchase for the bot.

----------


## Helen536

Scanned with Kaspersky Internet Security, came out clean, I manually logged in just in case though.

----------


## snng

I would like to try this bot, if anyone can spare a code please send me  :Smile:

----------


## wwbarbd3

> I would like to try this bot, if anyone can spare a code please send me


pmed u the invite code.

----------


## jeremss

hello  :Smile:  i need try this bot !!! thanks for you work  :Big Grin:

----------


## lucky253

I need a code too!  :Smile:  Please  :Smile:

----------


## castoor

Hello, please give me a code for try this :3

----------


## snng

are this codes only available for a short time? i tried mine and it says its not valid anymore... can i get another one please?

----------


## 1lust

May I please get a code?

----------


## michul3k

Hey, Hi, Hello any chances for code?  :Wink:

----------


## Paperboi

Request for a code please.

----------


## maxwhelm

definitively best d3 bot, my remain codes,

INVITE-FC7F7607-5124-40BA-B3E1-05B34C2A654A
INVITE-FCC3C071-A991-45FB-86EB-C4C233EA28C3
INVITE-FCE220EB-2158-4512-A14C-142A647D4395

don't waste it!

----------


## SilentKille

INVITE-85733853-4FAF-4F89-ADBA-89C42CBF1275 
INVITE-2AE3FC19-E16F-42F4-8E70-66EF096F727B 
INVITE-B0093657-EE6E-4BCE-8DA9-4FAAEF516BD5 
INVITE-84637739-C5B1-4D3F-824B-80F889F7C2A2 
INVITE-9DC9B8FA-884F-4895-B507-FFB7965E0D6C 

Remaining Codes that been pending for 24 hrs. I guess the people I PM them to is procrastinating. These codes are up for grab. They are still valid. If Invalid try a different code.

----------


## babypsycho

PM me if u need more codes

----------


## wolfcale

i need code guys can anyone send me please

----------


## SilentKille

INVITE-B0093657-EE6E-4BCE-8DA9-4FAAEF516BD5 
INVITE-85733853-4FAF-4F89-ADBA-89C42CBF1275 

last 2 pending code.

----------


## SilentKille

To those who did get the code by PM. Sorry ur lost. U had enough time to make an acct but u didn't. So it up for grab. Im out. This was the only reason why I made an acct here. Be back when I have more codes. I will still take PM til inbox full. First 5 get the code when I get them. Peacce

----------


## ramsesaha

INVITE-2724A6BE-6D95-44B4-8636-EFD2B8A9A8F0
INVITE-4C954BC4-B21C-4E88-A507-69E3929E209D
INVITE-A5BCAD96-F4A5-45E8-A736-8801B8864304
INVITE-B0BBEE1B-E8CC-4F9B-BE0D-1C1573E83631

These are the last of my invites . Use them wisely .

----------


## wolfcale

it dont accepts any of these codes  :Frown:

----------


## men4ce

looking for a invite via pm please  :Smile:

----------


## Xhale420

This bot will get you banned if you run act 3 inferno farm.. It doesn't destroy obstacles. It walks right through them as if they were invisible.. When the bot picks up gold it stops for a second which is obvious as well. Wait for hellbuddy if it comes back online.

----------


## ToonsThatPwn

could someone pm me a code please?

----------


## batman32z

someone sent me a code pls ty

----------


## ramsesaha

INVITE-2724A6BE-6D95-44B4-8636-EFD2B8A9A8F0 

Last code .

----------


## Cmxlol

Would have loved to buy it but it doesn´t support my credit card or paysafe cards, toob ad ;(

----------


## Huggarn

Xhale you got banned using this? So far over 2 months of nearly 24/7 and still running, deal with it? If you have no + pickup radius then it'll stop to make sure it picked gold.

----------


## lakpo

INVITE-6979C9AA-3BD0-4204-AB05-DF118CE2B721 
INVITE-8854F442-523E-4DDA-B4B0-5823514F749A 
codes

----------


## fr33b1rdx

could someone pm me an invite code please ?

----------


## ElGuapo666

Done! And I have two more up for grabs. First come, first serve.

----------


## strossus84

Can someone pm me a code? Thanks

----------


## Xhale420

> Xhale you got banned using this? So far over 2 months of nearly 24/7 and still running, deal with it? If you have no + pickup radius then it'll stop to make sure it picked gold.


I didn't get banned.. Im smart enough to know this bot sucks.. And will get you banned.. Walking through obstacles is a sure signed of getting banned

----------


## FroZist

This bot cost? 
Incase it does, how much? Does it work good? 
Give me some feedback ppl!  :Smile:

----------


## sanojbode

I would really much like a code please!  :Smile:

----------


## mcnade

I'm interested in checking this out, can someone send me an invite please  :Big Grin:

----------


## CHandest

Me 2. Thanks

Anyone banned using this?

----------


## nigeb

I would be happy to receive an invite code  :Smile:

----------


## Exigma

can anyone pm me a code ? pretty please lol !!!

----------


## manine

Any reports of any bans during the 12/18 purge? Demonbuddy got hit hard again

----------


## pilazinit3

> Any reports of any bans during the 12/18 purge? Demonbuddy got hit hard again


Yes this was massively detected as well and there were tons of bans for those using it, myself included and many others on the forums.

----------


## manine

> Yes this was massively detected as well and there were tons of bans for those using it, myself included and many others on the forums.


Thanks for the heads up, man. Just bought another copy and now contemplating on returning it since Diablo 3 isn't fun if you can't bot

----------


## ahtiu

hold up for awhile guys. rush4x users have been hit hard by the banwave too

----------


## blackgintama

any invite codes?

----------


## hanasaki

give me an invite code, please. Thank you.

----------


## xfall

> give me an invite code, please. Thank you.


1/5 banned, my remain codes here -->

INVITE-BA86192E-96BC-4888-8F4E-AC96BD68496F
INVITE-BB88BCCB-BDED-48E4-97AB-F1E7EE486422
INVITE-BD17758C-F213-4CCD-A2D6-87C81BD4237A
INVITE-C2284156-B39D-46C7-BF26-721115CFAAD8
INVITE-C52A950F-845D-4AE6-92F1-0C87C727B371
INVITE-C71D3A34-8120-4AFB-B503-690813B1811A
INVITE-C962DB29-D49A-40C8-9B24-B997ABEE09C5
INVITE-CA671A31-BB61-4F49-B9FA-6ABB70C2A404
INVITE-CB25EB60-C0ED-4EFD-A28E-AE0EE4BC4056
INVITE-D2838FB1-7D4F-4629-95A7-DDD5EDE392C7

----------


## Secalicious

anyone have anymore codes?

----------


## xfall

I know why there is still some unused code from my list, they carry out Christmas Promotion, don't use the default invite code 'MERRY-CHRISTMAS' , use my remain codes pls !

----------


## manine

> I know why there is still some unused code from my list, they carry out Christmas Promotion, don't use the default invite code 'MERRY-CHRISTMAS' , use my remain codes pls !


I'd use it but most people are scared shitless with the recent bans. I understand you want to sell your product, but at least be honest and tell people about the recent mass bans.

----------


## Secalicious

i swear i tried all of them. I'm not scared. Which ones are unused

----------


## SilentKille

INVITE-575A60CE-2FE8-4989-A99C-D7DBDD1BEE0E 
INVITE-5B379AF6-3859-4E39-8823-8F5E176E7A7F 
INVITE-CC1C30BB-FC61-4FEE-80E9-00C9BA4057E0 
INVITE-D6821014-9F97-4380-9593-AA428D2C2D90 
INVITE-DFCF594C-6770-4BD1-833D-48B8785801A0 



Enjoy.

----------


## Secalicious

anyone have anymore codes? im still looking for some. thx for any help.

----------


## DuncanK

Invite-6442f436-0e55-4587-9782-166aa3298ad7
invite-ac5aeaa1-4347-47cd-9959-31927b911fa7 
invite-b1d9cda8-caf7-4e87-a0fc-5f4d1b048dee 
invite-c59a003b-3338-499c-b026-acc1b9fdb201 
invite-e827a517-ddee-4304-b430-407fe1217f53

----------


## kirst

pm me codes please

----------


## Folgon

any codes ?

----------


## coreblood

> any codes ?


Simply leave invite code with default value it works, but it looks like blizzard will launch continuous ban waves before 1.07 comes out, I'm stop botting now.

----------


## kirst

banned my all 4 accounts , was used this bot so dont use it,,,

----------


## coreblood

Anyone tried new patches on v.1.0.7 ?

----------


## coreblood

Demonbuddy user keep banned everyday, shit blz.

----------


## mystricall

hello, i need code guys can anyone send me please, ty  :Smile:

----------


## stopggmng

Invite-7bbb6fda-877f-48f0-a106-34834bb549e8	
invite-986b3a8d-1fa4-4cd1-b40f-eab73bf181d5

----------


## xfall

Best of the best free bot, love it !

----------


## Samtax

I wonder if anyone could send me an code  :Smile:

----------


## xfall

use default code, it works.

----------


## plexo

Could you please send me a code? would love to try it!

----------


## xfall

OMG, why not just goto its registration page and get your own account, no need to get other's invitation code now. This week is free ! Love it !

----------


## ColaMonster091

could I get an invite please? I'll give you rep!

----------


## trickyricky96

Hi looking forward to try this bot.
Please pm me an invite I would appreciate it :Smile:

----------


## beniouse

Hello guys !

I'm lvl 80 and i would love to try this hack ! If u wanna help me so... thanks !

----------


## NocturnalMofo

Would love to try this as well.

----------


## akrillo

invite me pls

----------


## lakpo

i have 4 keys serious buyers contact me

----------


## viktor608

where can i download and try it? :P

----------


## magellan456

Hi there, i'd be happy to test your bot. Feel free to send me an invite  :Smile: 

Regards

----------


## crayz16

I would like to try this out - invite please.

Thanks!

----------


## lakpo

Nvite-72f1add3-ccb2-4fa4-b51f-192de7eedbf4 
invite-82b395cc-66aa-4424-8f7c-eb1f28d66ea4
invite-a3746351-adb7-4ba6-8f62-2e8796000b53 
invite-d3670e08-b4fa-47e4-be95-2dd3c5e0af0f 
invite-ee51f7c7-f1d4-407f-a208-4cc985d6cdf3 
invite-bf458341-7063-42b4-86d1-30f5bd7a690c

----------


## Aneusius

i need ah, please talk to me on skype: Aneusius

----------


## crysklx

invite pls.
Thanks

----------


## hejsanhoppsan

Invite please! thanks

----------


## han4eg

Invite please. thanks

----------


## Avorore

Rush4X Invite Code

Rush4X Forum

INVITE-0D9270EE-60C5-4278-8C8F-3ACBD2B6B81F
INVITE-1FEF44A1-9495-4409-B116-7912E974EBD9
INVITE-5451A861-EB00-4F9B-894B-F66812914E0B
INVITE-547B0761-BEB7-4644-9A24-5B6BF009EDA0
INVITE-C3218C08-02ED-4912-ABE4-5F51CC75B4B7
INVITE-92A1D67B-EB3D-43B1-9A74-A8A948951187
INVITE-F0BFC797-5A04-4C53-9703-242BB6E7C273
INVITE-0CE06412-8B57-4611-B3B8-3B1D2CF1C921
INVITE-344A4130-2DAB-40A5-AB9D-C15F11B4E633
INVITE-3288770A-C096-4A1D-8CDF-B6AC0E6C905B

----------


## stopggmng

Well,in my first month i won 200$us, i think if u dont bot 24/7 and take some precautions u cant be banned

200$US and monk paragon 100, 180.000 dps, is so good.

enjoy invites:

INVITE-AB101548-34B3-4305-BADF-CBE86CDF5C18

INVITE-A3780583-86F0-4E87-B1CA-0FAED81F0D59

INVITE-9EE57A48-06EE-40CE-85A9-68A12FF35CAC

INVITE-57853D11-DDC3-4A80-BED5-1DBB48254993

INVITE-27E54CC0-555A-4FC2-A75E-923134DB82FC

If u have some questions, or need more invites, PM.

----------


## promethium

This bot is a piece of shit, it hardly works, it doesnt autologin, it dies way too often, the profiles are crap and it's a waste of money i think.

----------


## stopggmng

all work perfectly, maybe u have wrong config, i spend 8$ and i won 200$, so... i won 192$

here, more invites:

INVITE-201F3B95-1649-46AB-97D4-7A6A89A00B24
INVITE-15C5D07D-7C85-4A9F-AE07-8F72579157CB

----------


## promethium

Maybe you could post your configs and rules?

Default is terrible, i even tried to fix it and its still bad.

----------


## stopggmng

My monk profile:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<settings>
  <NoSaleItem>
    <variant>Flawless Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Tome of Secrets</variant>
    <variant>Design:</variant>
    <variant>Key of Terror</variant>
    <variant>Key of Destruction</variant>
    <variant>Key of Hate</variant>
  </NoSaleItem>
  <MustPickupItem>
    <variant>Mythic Health Potion</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Tome of Secrets</variant>
    <variant>Design:</variant>
    <variant>Key of Terror</variant>
    <variant>Key of Destruction</variant>
    <variant>Key of Hate</variant>
  </MustPickupItem>
  <MustStoreItem>
    <variant>Flawless Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Amethyst</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Emerald</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Ruby</variant>
    <variant>Flawless Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Perfect Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Radiant Square Topaz</variant>
    <variant>Tome of Secrets</variant>
    <variant>Design:</variant>
    <variant>Plan:</variant>
  </MustStoreItem>
  <LootRule>
    <Rule IsGold="False" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinGoldAmount="0" />
    <Rule IsGold="False" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinGoldAmount="0" />
  </LootRule>
  <SalvageRule>
    <Rule ItemType="0" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="1" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="2" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" />
    <Rule ItemType="3" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" />
    <Rule ItemType="4" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" />
    <Rule ItemType="5" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="6" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="7" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="8" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="9" MinItemLevel="63" MinItemQuality="4" />
    <Rule ItemType="10" MinItemLevel="50" MinItemQuality="3" />
    <Rule ItemType="11" MinItemLevel="50" MinItemQuality="3" />
  </SalvageRule>
  <StashRule>
    <Rule ItemType="0" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="1" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="2" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="3" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="4" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="5" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="6" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="7" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="8" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="9" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="4" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="10" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="11" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="3" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="8" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="4" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="8" MinCriticalDamage="0" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
    <Rule ItemType="3" MinItemLevel="60" MinItemQuality="3" MinSockets="0" MinGoldFind="0" MinMagicFind="0" MinStrength="0" MinDexterity="0" MinIntelligence="0" MinVitality="0" MinCriticalChance="0" MinCriticalDamage="80" MinAttackSpeed="0" MinHealthOnHit="0" MinAllResistance="0" MinDamage="0" MinPickupRadius="0" MinAddLife="0" MinLifeSteal="0" MinReducedLevel="0" MinMoveSpeed="0" />
  </StashRule>
  <SkillRule Class="Monk">
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Blinding Flash" UseTimeInterval="15000" CanUseWalking="True" MaxRadius="15" MinAoeMonsterNum="2" MinSpiritPercent="10" MaxSpiritPercent="100" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Breath of Heaven" UseTimeInterval="15000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="20" MaxSpiritPercent="100" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="50" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Crippling Wave" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="25" MinAoeMonsterNum="1" MinSpiritPercent="0" MaxSpiritPercent="50" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Cyclone Strike" UseTimeInterval="3000" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="24" MinAoeMonsterNum="3" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="10" SkillName="Dashing Strike" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MinTargetDistance="10" MinSpiritPercent="20" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Deadly Reach" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="8" MinAoeMonsterNum="1" MinSpiritPercent="0" MaxSpiritPercent="60" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Exploding Palm" UseTimeInterval="9000" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="8" MinAoeMonsterNum="2" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Fists of Thunder" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="25" MinAoeMonsterNum="1" MinSpiritPercent="0" MaxSpiritPercent="50" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Lashing Tail Kick" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="8" MinAoeMonsterNum="3" MinSpiritPercent="20" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Mantra of Conviction" UseTimeInterval="180000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Mantra of Evasion" UseTimeInterval="180000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Mantra of Healing" UseTimeInterval="180000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Mantra of Retribution" UseTimeInterval="180000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="11" SkillName="Serenity" UseTimeInterval="20000" CanUseWalking="True" MinSpiritPercent="10" MaxSpiritPercent="100" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="100" HasBuff="" HasDeBuff="Frozen||Jailer||Feared" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Seven-Sided Strike" UseTimeInterval="30000" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="10" MinAoeMonsterNum="5" MinSpiritPercent="30" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Sweeping Wind" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="True" MaxRadius="20" MinAoeMonsterNum="3" MinSpiritPercent="24" MaxSpiritPercent="100" HasNoBuff="Sweeping Wind" HasNoDeBuff="" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Tempest Rush" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MinTargetDistance="8" MinSpiritPercent="20" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Wave of Light" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="25" MinAoeMonsterNum="4" MinSpiritPercent="60" MaxSpiritPercent="100" />
    <Rule Type="9" SkillName="Way of the Hundred Fists" UseTimeInterval="300" CanUseWalking="False" MaxRadius="8" MinAoeMonsterNum="1" MinSpiritPercent="0" MaxSpiritPercent="60" />
  </SkillRule>
  <ActionRule Class="Monk" IsPrioritySort="True">
    <Action IsEnabled="True" Type="31" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" CanUseWalking="False" UseTimeInterval="20000" MinSpiritPercent="10" MaxSpiritPercent="100" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="40" ActionBarCellIndex="1" Type="33" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" Type="32" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="60" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="2" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" Type="5" UseTimeInterval="30000" CanUseWalking="True" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="40" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" Type="4" UseTimeInterval="500" CanUseWalking="True" MaxRadius="25" MinAoeHealthGlobeNum="1" MinPlayerHealthPercent="0" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="50" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" Type="7" UseTimeInterval="500" MaxRadius="8" MinPlayerHealthPercent="50" MaxPlayerHealthPercent="100" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="1" SkillName="Breath of Heaven" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="2" SkillName="Serenity" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="3" SkillName="Sweeping Wind" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="6" SkillName="Wave of Light" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="4" SkillName="Mantra of Healing" />
    <Action IsEnabled="True" IsDefault="True" ActionBarIndex="1" ActionBarCellIndex="5" SkillName="Exploding Palm" />
  </ActionRule>
  <MustNotPickupItem />
  <ObjectRule />
  <item>
    <variant name="IsAutoSalvage" value="False" />
    <variant name="IsNotIdentifyItem" value="False" />
    <variant name="IsNotIdentifyItemLeastQuality" value="4" />
  </item>
</settings>
```

I have 180000 dps, 2.6 ls, and 1000 all resist.

and i won 400-500k gph

----------


## tienlagi

> Hi looking forward to try this bot.
> Please pm me an invite I would appreciate it


INVITE-12B20661-F496-4AFE-A3F0-155C584EE276 5/8/2013 7:18:13 AM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-65B67301-647F-4028-9CD8-6C463476AB84 5/8/2013 7:18:13 AM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-8B73CDB2-319D-4A72-9D04-D0E1F4C63E12 5/8/2013 7:18:13 AM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-9D3A5B27-EF84-4077-83D8-2D39EEF3058F 5/8/2013 7:18:13 AM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM
INVITE-CF3410D9-24B9-47FD-BA77-9374FF22293A 5/8/2013 7:18:13 AM none False n/a 1/1/0001 12:00:00 AM

----------


## ulim

Need invite code. Thx  :Smile:

----------


## DarkPain1990

the show profile detail usage button doesn't work for any of the monk  :Frown:

----------


## stopggmng

my skills 

1º- breath of heaven - blazing wrath

2º- serenity - ascension 

3º- sweeping wind - cyclone

4º- mantra of conviction - overawe or mantra of healing - time of need

5º- fist of thunder - thunderclap

6º- wave of light - choise ur rune

passive skills:

trascendence - one with everything - size the initiate

----------


## pyrogenocide

Hey i got this bot from this site. does anyone know why the rush4x site is down. and when it will come back up. i can't find anything on this online.

----------


## dog1706

I made over 100$ in 1 month using rush4x which paid for the account i bought to bot with and the 7.99 which qctually gives you 2 months worth of botting.
You do not have to pay if you do not want, but every other weeks is free.

Update: as of 3 days ago rush4x is no longer updating their d3 bot and shut down this service. For the nay sayers, this was the best bot out there. Community on those forums had alot of custom scripts thqt were easy to over write the generic script it came with, including stash rules. It sold the crap and kept the good stuff. If the bot crashed, it would auto log you back in. Imo it is suchc a shame to see this bot go. At paragn 78 running on mp1 inferno act3 i was up over 500k per hour not including items being sold to the vendor. I have been looking for anew bot, and to tell you the truth they all look like shit compared to rush4x

----------


## poseidon2988

hmm free beta is not free? lawl


btw need inv :Smile:

----------


## piehead

> hmm free beta is not free? lawl
> 
> 
> btw need inv


This. It would be nice to have more invite codes.

----------


## Smygelito

Would love to try this out. If someone could PM me a invite i would highly appreciate it!

----------


## shopher

Is it still possible to get invite?

----------


## mcfly5523

Anyway to get an invite?

----------


## SConstance

They discontinued their D3 bot, now they're working on something else.

----------


## elnaniyo

work now?? and where is the link for download?

----------


## rexheden

where do i downlode it

----------


## stef123

where is the download link?

----------

